# Duratex or Dupli-Color roll-on bed liner to finish a cab?



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to pull the cloth covering on my E10P off and refinish the cab in a plastic coat. Duratex seems to be stuff to use for speaker cabs but it's expensive stuff and I can't seem to find a dealer in or around Ottawa.

Anyone ever use the Dupli-Colour bed liner stuff they sell at Canadian Tire (this stuff)for finishing a cab? Work out okay? Did you have to prime the wood before applying it? Was one coat enough or did it take multiple coats?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.loudspeakers.ca/Qmedia/Duratex01.pdf

from

Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products

Ask for Terry if you have questions. He ships very fast.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Mooh said:


> http://www.loudspeakers.ca/Qmedia/Duratex01.pdf
> 
> from
> 
> ...


Yea, Duratex is twice the price of the Dupli-Color bed liner though. And is waaaay more than I need for this little enclosure. That's why I'm trying to get it done with the Dupli-Color if possible.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I have heard of it being used for cabs. Not sure how durable it is.


----------



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Yea, Duratex is twice the price of the Dupli-Color bed liner though. And is waaaay more than I need for this little enclosure. That's why I'm trying to get it done with the Dupli-Color if possible.


Actually, it's not that Duratex is too expensive, its that they only sell it in gallon pails or larger. Otherwise, it is cheaper than the bed liner. I use Duratex all the time for bass speaker cabients.

Though it is probably way too late, get in touch with me, as I am in Ottawa and can get you some in a smaller quantity.

Email is my user handle @SHOBass.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Dekker said:


> Actually, it's not that Duratex is too expensive, its that they only sell it in gallon pails or larger. Otherwise, it is cheaper than the bed liner. I use Duratex all the time for bass speaker cabients.
> 
> Though it is probably way too late, get in touch with me, as I am in Ottawa and can get you some in a smaller quantity.
> 
> Email is my user handle @SHOBass.com


No way! I never got started on this so it's not too late. I'll get in touch with you. Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Post pics when it's done


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dekker said:


> Actually, it's not that Duratex is too expensive, its that they only sell it in gallon pails or larger. Otherwise, it is cheaper than the bed liner. I use Duratex all the time for bass speaker cabients.


I looked into Duratex about a year ago, and as I recall, they have a tester/sampler/kit quantity for around $22 - enough for one cab, but I don't know if the Waterloo supplier carries it. You would have to ship it from the company in Florida.


----------

